# Pre/Post Auricular Nerve Block - What CPT code



## DLundquist (Nov 16, 2009)

What CPT code would I use for a Pre Auricular Nerve Block and a Post Auricular Nerve Block.
I have 64450 for Greater Auriclular Nerve Block, but I am not sure if that is the same as pre/post auricular.

Thanks!


----------

